# Topic for March 18 Meeting?



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

If we need a topic for the March 18 meeting at my house, maybe we can discuss treating fish diseases in the planted tank. I have a live demo in place and I need advice. Talk about bad timing to have people coming to inspect your tanks when you have diseased fish!

Some sort of plague affecting my 55 gallon tiger barb tank. The heater went out in January and the temperature dropped from 79 to 69. The heater may have been out a couple of days before I noticed. Shortly after I replaced the heater, I noticed that the tiger barbs were flashing against rocks and plants, but I never noticed any other signs of ich. Tiger barbs have a tendency to flash when they get mad anyways.

The temperature changes triggered spawning behaviors. Tiger barb males can be relentless in their pursuits and I have a few more males than females. A few days later, I noticed white blotches on the sides of a couple of female fish. I was not sure if the white blotches were injuries or disease. Some of the other fish were picking at the blotches, so I moved them to a quarantine tank and treated them with Kanaplex.

After a three weeks of treatment in the quarantine tank, the blotches were gone and I discontinued treatment. A week later (last weekend), I decided to move them back to the main tank.

Meanwhile, in the main tank, no more white blotches appeared, although the flashing continued. I was treating with Paraguard in case the fish had ich. FYI: Paraguard makes plants grow!

After putting the fish from the quarantine tank back in the main tank, several new fish are exhibiting the white blotches. Paraguard did not help, so I started treatment of Kanaplex in the main tank today. This is going to get expensive. Fortunately, no fish have died yet. Oh, I am feeding flake food with Metronidazole too.

*Needless to say, I will not offer any plants for trade at the meeting or until this issue is resolved. * I would be interested in suggestions as to the cause and treatment. I assume this is a fungal or bacterial disease. Perhaps brought on by injuries from flashing or spawning? I am being very careful not to spread this to any other tanks.

I am going to post with photos on dfwFishBox. It does not look like I can upload photos on this site.

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I saw the photos on dfwfishbox. it looks like fungus,tice, and ancor worms to me.


----------

